# favorite fishing moment of 05'?



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

i am already going through winter withdrawal. my favorite is from fishing in the upper bay from a bulkhead, a school of decent rock moved in with birds and the whole mumbo jumbo. the 2 old timers i was fishing with were livelining spot and had both gotten a limit of 20-24" fish and were just messing talking. i was throwing a 4" storm shad on a 6 foot ultralight with 8 pound test. i had missed a hookup and my adrenaline was pumping with the prospect of a screaming reel. finally i hooked into a good one, real solid, and it takes off running. stripped off about 30 yards before i turned him. he took 2 more smaller runs and i finally got him in. 27" in the heat of the summer on the upper bay.the part i actually like the best is the look on those fellows faces when i revived and released him. looked at me like i threw away a winning lotto ticket.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*good job*

kid keep up the good work in 06


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*My Favorite*

Was Catching My 1st Keeper Rockfish April 2005! It Was A 35" Cow And My Xmas In April Out On The Bay Down By Tilghman Island On The Shore. My Wife Caught Her 1st Fish Ever Too It Was A 29". Not A Bad Way To Start The Year Off.:d :d


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Lots of "first" I guess...mine was catching my first striper, from the surf.

Now - to just get another....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Go joe!  

Mine was to take my Pop to my favorite fishing hole in Buxton and have him do up his first red and a citation at that! This was a great trip was able to spend four great days with him and my brother. But you guys have already seen and heard about that


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*My favorite........*

Was this summer at grassy sound. Those of us who fish piers and bridges know to tie off your rod just in case. Well as luck would have it I was surrounded by weekend warrior fisherman who showed up with a cooler filled with a couple hundred worth of bait that wasn't really gonna work and their bait shop rods. $$$$$$$$$. Well I cast out and tied off and they guy next to says what the hell are ya doin? What the hell does it look like? I said. he said that there was no reason to tie off the rod and he never did. Before I could say anything he got hit and hit hard and there went his set up. I wish I had a camera because the look on his face was priceless.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Has to be April 24th off of CCNPP during the MSSA '05 Spring Tournament. Capt Clyde (Hat 80) was at the helm of Mike Burgess's Capt. Attitude. Mike runs a 14 rod trolling spread (read 28 baits in the water) which you've got to be there in person to appreciate the exact placements. Anyway, with Hat 80 putting us on the fish and Mike knowing the right baits, depth, and distance I was fortunate enough to bring in this 42 1/2" spawned female. Catching big rock is definitely a team effort as no one person is able to do it all when trolling multi spreads. Thanks to everyone on board for helping with my personal best.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Catman*

Very Very Nice:d


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*My Nags Head Trip*

I hit NH pier around 6pm Saturday looking for spanish macks I caught nothing but blues had my limit[15] before 6:30pm all on lures topwater, gotchas and spoons. I hit the pier sunday before day break still chasing those spanish macks and again hittin small blues. A small storm came rolling up the atlantic and it was pouring rain I was still catching blues before during and after the storm ...The blues was so thick that guys using small blues [livelining] for Kings on there king rigs was catching bigger blues. I know I caught well over 100 blues in 2 days I throw back all but 10 to 15 ...There photos still in my gallery


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

38" 22.5#, SPSP during the 05 spring run.
Personal best off the beach. Good fight... (for a striper.)

Thanks again to combatcatcher for the picture.
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bubba, that's an outstanding SPSP striper.


----------



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

*My spsp Spring Striper*

it was very nice weather and a very nice 37in. fish......


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

catman said:


> Bubba, that's an outstanding SPSP striper.


Thanks Nick. She was a lot of fun, especially the second run when she saw the beach.  

That's a gorgeous fish you're carrying on the pier. Ain't easy pulling in a cow like that when you're trolling.

How's the hip healing going? Gonna be ready for the run?
.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Best of 05*

Well, This was my first real year of fishing. I mean I really got into it. I met so many cool people on this site who taught me a lot and were a real blast to soak bait with. well my fist cow was at the peak and again combatcatcher and Orest were there to help me out.


But my best memory was the 41+" cow that I landed 7 days before the season opened. 

What a great year. I cant wait to see what 2006 has in store mre me!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jeff that's a solid looking cow. Doesn't look like she's spawned yet. Guess it was a good thing you had to put her back.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Yeah it was tough*

but I got her cousin 8 days later, ummmm 

Hope that new hip is treating you well.

Need to book time on your boat this spring now, before it overbooks


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This thread is too good of an idea to keep to one board. If ya'll don't mind, I'm moving it to the Open Forum so everyone can participate.

My favorite moment of 2005--originally titled "Snatching victory from the jaws of defeat"--was posted on the Supporter Forum back in September. I repost it here.

-------------

I was out on Back Bay by about 7:30 this morning. The conditions were all wrong: winds were light and out of the south, the water was muddy, and the tide was almost dead low.

After an hour at one spot with only a spot and baby black drum to show for it, I decided to move about 100 yards to the south to a nice hole.

Since the water was so low, I decided to wade out a little ways. Because the wind was so light, I was able to get a little over the bar with the spot heads I was flinging for bait.

At around 10 AM, I sat down to smoke a pipe. Halfway through, I noticed my Okuma Coronado clicking a little. _Just some trash on the line_, I say to myself. Couple more puffs on the pipe and the tip goes down, hard. I pick up the rod and the fight is on.

A minute or so in, something big breaks the surface past the bar. I look down at my reel and notice there's only about 50 yards of line still on, since I was wading way out, then walking back up to put the rod in a sandspike. But luckily, I had her back over the bar in about 15 minutes. Caught in the side of a wave, she was unmistakable: a nice red.

Another 10 minutes or so and I had her within 20 feet of the beach when it occured to me _oh holy hell...I don't have anyone to help me get this fish in._ I got her as close as I could, getting a few wraps of shock on the spool before catching her in a wave and pulling. Once in a foot of water or so, she made another run and suddenly, the horrendous *pow!* of the line breaking. I screamed NOOOOOO!!! in the voice of someone who had just come home to find their entire family murdered. Miles away, birds took flight and babies inexplicably burst into tears...

Sure, I sort of felt like I had caught the fish. Everybody would say, "That's a shame flea. Sounded like a nice one." But offline, everybody would say _that guy's a damn liar_.

I bolted into the wash and dove on top of the fish, who was just as tired as I was. I got my fingers under her gills and put myself between her and the open sea. I sunk to my knees, trying to block her. But she gave a hard thrash and got loose, shooting between my legs and into deeper water. I spun around, rod still in hand, and dove in all the way, grabbing ahold of her tail. We were both so tired that neither of us could fight; my arms were shaking. Her tail came out of the water and slapped me in the face a few times, adding insult to injury while the waves kept hitting me. I finally got my right hand under her chin and my left arm around her tail and waddled on my knees through the surf, cradling her like a baby.

Once there, I could not stand up. I was tired enough from the fish, but that final battle _mano e fisho_ had taken any last energy I had. I finally struggled to my feet, put my camera on my cooler and set the timer, then popped off a quick picture. She taped out at 46".

I got her back in the surf and pumped her back and forth to get some oxygen into her gills. She was tired, but she faced into the current for about 30 seconds or so before that big, powerful tail started pumping and she headed back into deeper water.

Now that was fun.


----------



## Ganina (Nov 18, 2005)

My favorite moment{s} this year was on mytrip to Lake Of The Woods in Canada. We fished all week on this reef that was within sighting distance of the resort and caught walleyes between 17 and 26" long.These were the biggest walleyes we caughton 10 years of fishing on that reef. No one else that we saw fishing on the reef caught any fish.

Of course this spot also has a downside when my bother one day lost what we figure was a monster of a walleye. His rod was bent double. I don't think the fish even new it was hooked.

Somewhere in the lake is a big walleye with a floating jig head hanging from his mouth.

Also myother favorite time this year was taking my son carp fishing in a river close to where we live.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fishing with my son...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

What can I say....'05 was a Great Fishing Year for me.

There was the day my partner and I KILLED the whiting with an 83 YEAR OLD man who acted like he was 12....

There was the morning my partner and I caught 17 4 footish sharks in about an hour and a half...

There was the 29 pound Jack...

There was the day my step-son, his buddy, and I caught at least 200 Whiting, used up 4 pounds of shrimp that day....

There was the brief but very impressive fight with a big Tarpon....

There was my first 'Cuda, about 25 pounds...

There was my step-son's first "big shark" a 3-1/2 foot scalloped hammer....

There was the 5' sandbar shark...

There was the redfish run during which I caught 20 or so over 36", with the best being 44", in three fishing days.....

There was the 39" red that my wife caught on a bait rod....

But best of all was all the new folks I met and the friends I've made along the way....

Here's looking forward to using the experience and knowledge I gained this year, for a better year in '06....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I've been fortunate and had 3 favorites..*

First would be the drum my son caught while sightcasting off Hat.. Many times during the fight with the 8' spinner and 20 fireline,he was about to give up.. Told him,you asked me to get ya on one a these critters,so hang in there. He did,and no dad could have been any prouder when he brought that critter boatside.. He wondered if we could keep it,told him no that the law wouldn't allow. Then told him he could get a citation for it.. He said "That's great,the fish won't last that long out of water,but that paper will last forever"... 










Second favorite took place during striper tourney here on OBX not long ago.. Freind of mine went with me and we staked out a nice hole. Felt really good about our chances in this spot,and we fished it almost all day. Then some fella P&S'rs came up for a visit,they said to my freind,you're gettin a bite. Sure enough,he lands one,37" striper. We had all folowed him up the beach with his fish,I looked back at my rod and she was bowed up as well. I ran back as fast as my ole legs would allow and it was another one that was a twin to the first one he had caught.. Then his rod bowed up again,42" that weight 33 and a quarter. That turned out to be the winnin fish!!! Couldn't have been any happier,unless it was on my line instead. I will try to edit in a pic later.. This is easier. Just click and look at the pics from the tourney.. 

http://www.fishmilitia.com/discus/messages/2/527.html?1134044613
Last moment was on a beach.. Quite unusual to find a stretch of beach that two freinds and I had to ourselves. That night and the next morning we caught 24 big drum ranging from 44" to over 50".. Man,what a blast.. 

This is my bud,Jimmy,that caught a bunch with me that night..










I even managed to get into the act myself..


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, me personally an uneventfull year, with too much work during the spring, and know luck though tried in the fall.

Figure best moment was when brothercame by the house this spring after a three day trip, that due to work couldn't make and showed up with this:










Think it was just over 52", and all I could say was "Holy Sh*t", tried to release the thing, but the fish just couldn't get it going, so he kept and got some nice fillets. The size of the sucker's head amazes me to this day.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*This will tell ya how my yr has gone*

The hilight of my yr was getting bit by a skate at AI.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> The hilight of my yr was getting bit by a skate at AI.....



Dog....cheers...thats why there's next season...!

This next B/L is for you


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Fishing with dad at lenser. He lands a 39.5 striper. Two mins later I hook up and land a 37.5. We turn to each other and give a high five.

rufus


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

having only got to OBX once this year so far (coming Dec25-Jan1) hmm Id hafta say its off topic........but catching tuna with the aid of a kite.....seeing those guys rocket out of the water 4-5' and grab a bait mid air is something ill never forget. 

As far as the surf goes....a school of taylor blues came through and myself and the sister's father n law were down the beach catching them on metal and i look back up the beach to where my 80y/o grandmaw was watching us and our baitrods in the water, i saw one bow over and told her to grab up......80 years old, and she pulled in a double header of 14" bluefish....

As far as myself......since i havent caught anything note worthy.....probably a 30-32" bluefish in rodanthe.........Hopefully Ill have some drum and striper stories for the 2006 season


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Treed off topic but I hope to be down there at the same time.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

98 tacoma, ext cab, burgundee *sp* staying in rodanthe, coonhuntin decals on the back glass...holler if ya see me


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Newsjeff picking me up in the middle of a storm and met Matt at rudee. I forgot my light tackle that day and spent it sitting on the grass under Jeff's truck sheltering myself from 40 mph winds and stinging rain. Then we drove over to Lesner and fished the Heavers and put down a few B/L and actually caught something in that mess. 
Jeff is hard core when he hasn't hit the beach in a week. Not sure how he’s going to make it this off season. Hell I’m not even sure how I’m gonna handle it. Hanging up the rods for the winter really does sux.
Chapa


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

45" 18 lb king this year at rodanthe...my first king...it jumped out of the water like 5 times trying to catch my bluefish...awesome sight..i was holding the rod for what seemed like an hour waiting for him to catch it.it was probably more like 45 seconds to a minute tho..

and then there was the 29" cobia...which sadly is the largest of two ive caught...but it was fun any way...i was at avon and there was like 6 foot breakers crashing the king rigs, so i was like"screw this" and i pulled my anchor and put on a spot head and threw it out and.... zzzzz zzzzzzzzz...cobia.it didnt even bend my heaver.this was the day after i had 2 cobia 40-60 lbs that were too lazy and gave up on trying to catch my bluefish ...and another two cobia that couldnt get my spot in their mouth because they each had one end of it.

also seeing ryan hook that little(30 lb?)tarpon on avon was awesome...jumped a bunch of times(6-8?) before the wire kinked

cant wait till next year


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> 45" 18 lb king this year at rodanthe...my first king...it jumped out of the water like 5 times trying to catch my bluefish...awesome sight..i was holding the rod for what seemed like an hour waiting for him to catch it.it was probably more like 45 seconds to a minute tho..
> 
> and then there was the 29" cobia...which sadly is the largest of two ive caught...but it was fun any way...i was at avon and there was like 6 foot breakers crashing the king rigs, so i was like"screw this" and i pulled my anchor and put on a spot head and threw it out and.... zzzzz zzzzzzzzz...cobia.it didnt even bend my heaver.this was the day after i had 2 cobia 40-60 lbs that were too lazy and gave up on trying to catch my bluefish ...and another two cobia that couldnt get my spot in their mouth because they each had one end of it.
> 
> ...


dood your like 15 right? you've already caught some fish that people been fishin along time havent caught yet. be proud and hold memories like that forever man. good job keep it up chris


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Newsjeff picking me up in the middle of a storm and met Matt at rudee. I forgot my light tackle that day and spent it sitting on the grass under Jeff's truck sheltering myself from 40 mph winds and stinging rain. Then we drove over to Lesner and fished the Heavers and put down a few B/L and actually caught something in that mess.
> Jeff is hard core when he hasn't hit the beach in a week. Not sure how he's going to make it this off season. Hell I'm not even sure how I'm gonna handle it. Hanging up the rods for the winter really does sux.
> Chapa


Chapa, we need to fish more often.  I've got several memories from 2005 that will last a lifetime. Fishing for the first time this Spring after a loooong Winter when this hottie walks up and asks Chapa and me if we're drunk. Nope, just happy to be fishin' again. 
Or the day we slayed the stripers on almost every cast at the CBBT. 
Me missing a one of my guides when tying on a new shocker. Chapa saying, "Dude, I never do that." Then a few minutes later he misses a guide, too.  
Seeing Bucket land his striper on the OI jetty the weekend of KDHIII.  
Watching both Drumdum and Rodwatcher land back to back stripers at the WR tourney. One of them fish won the tourney.  

My favorite memory of 2005 is watching my buddy Justin land his first striper. Remember this thread?
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15966&highlight=left+handed+newbie
Well, the kid picked up on the Slosh 30 without a hitch. He finally got his first striper - 37" - at the Lesner a few months ago. Seeing him land the biggest fish of his life was awesome. I just wish I could say I taught him everything he knows.  I hope I got the pic of him with his fish on my disposable camera. I'll find out this week. And I'll post here if it's there.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

NTKG said:


> dood your like 15 right? you've already caught some fish that people been fishin along time havent caught yet. be proud and hold memories like that forever man. good job keep it up chris


 thanks..i can only hope to have a better year next year especially with ocean view around now...btw im 14


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Highlights of the year would be the awesome two-day trip I took to SI, my first wahoo back in February and the offshore trip I took back in June where I saw my first marlin. I guess when you leave the rubber band kinked up and the leader still looped, even a 400lb marlin isn't dumb enough to actually eat it.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

My favorite fishing memory of 2005 was hanging tough on a windy, rainy morning with a friend of mine, and having the great honor of netting his 1000th Red Drum. My only regret of that morning is that there were not more of his friends that he has fished with over the last few decades there with him to share that moment. Without doubt, he would have received a standing ovation for this milestone.
I doubt there are very many people who have ever accomplished what Capt. Pat Bracher did this fall. The dedication and perseverance that he has shown over the years has earned him a level of respect and admiration among those that know him, that will probably never be equaled.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*Fishing With My Dad*

Fishing with my Dad (89 years old) every day for a month, even though I had to cut his bait, land his fish, and wake him up now and then....










Hope I get to do it again next year.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

My favorite time in 2005 was fishing with my best fishing partner. My son. Here he is posing with his first stripe of the year.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Frank and Fran's Drum tournament*

Went to that with my 12 yr old son Everett and on Wed nite at 1:30 he hooks and lands a nice puppy drum in tough conditions. That fish went on to win the Junior Division. he also caught and landed fish during the entire tournament, while a large number of the men were sitting back in the houses with a cold one. I was as proud of him for that as I was for his winning.

But, the look on his face when he won the OPBA drawing for the Century Rod and Daiwa reelwas priceless.

But, once again, I was to be outdone. On the way out of the banquet, he looked at me while there were many of our buddies with us and said, " dad, its a little too big for me now,so you can fish the new outfit until I grow into it." Hard to see a grown man cry twice in one night.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Here we go.*

Mine isnt a picture or a funny story. It is just a memory that i will never forget. Rory Goggin and i set out to sandbridge. We got there at about 600am.We were not the only ones there. By the time we got out and some what set up there was already 25-30 rods set against the railing at the end. For 3 hours i stayed away watching some of the best caster on the east coast stand in line to catch that elusive Red Drum. Well im not afraid to admit it but i was terrified to even go out to the end so i didnt. There were a few others that i knew out there and One in particular Digger.I believe it was a spot he caught for bait ,but rory asked me to go get it and put it in the cooler. I did. When i was done Digger was talking and Mike In2win and Pat ,little Steve and few others were there. Well Digger would not let up on me to Get my rod out at the end. I just didnt want to be out there i was petrified. I know it sounds stupid. So i believe it was Mike said whats the worst than can happen. Well then it happened a caster which i will let remain nameless had lets say a profesional overun of mamouth perportions. Digger slap my butt and said if you dont get the rod and get it out then he would do it for me. Well i stood in line and waited finally it came to me and it was my best cast to this date. The meaning of this isn't that i caught a drum it is that the experience i recieved that day and the smile on my face,the way i felt was incredible. That day just secured the fact that i will for as long as i can give back to those who don't know the knowledge i have gotten from these people. It keeps me going out insearch of that feeling.....Sorry it was long. Thanks to all who have helped me.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Catman thats the reason I probably wont visit the Point in Buxton next week when Im down ....Some people say ohhhhh come on, whats the worst that can happen, yet Ive seen threads talkin about headlights busted out, lines cut, eyes dotted , and so forth....A rookie mistake or mishap just aint worth risking it to me...

...Im glad that you made a great cast tho! Good to hear that you mustered up the courage...Always helps to have somebody break the tension before you tho Congrats Catman


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Treed,,, I will be down there for my Birthday next weekend and hope to see you there,,, I remember reading all the wild post about THE POINT and let me tell ya I was worried just a bit but I guess I am just to dumb to let me stop me...You would be suprised just how much fun it can be even when ya make mistakes, how do ya think most of these guys got thier Screen names  If ya want PM me and I will send ya my Cell # so we can fish together


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

You can catch fish without even fishing the point, but dont let the point scare you.

I will hopefully be up there as well. So look for my PM as well fellas.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Holler at me a little later in the week (friday) or so if you can. If not Ill probably inadvertantly delete it off my PMs list, as hectic as this week has been/is gonna be. Lookin forward to hopefully puttin some faces with names


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

shaggy said:


> Well, me personally an uneventfull year, with too much work during the spring, and know luck though tried in the fall.
> 
> Figure best moment was when brothercame by the house this spring after a three day trip, that due to work couldn't make and showed up with this:
> 
> ...


DAYUM Shaggy! Now thats a nice one!! Bet'cha had fun getting her/him in!! Tell us the story.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Thanks,*



catman32 said:


> Mine isnt a picture or a funny story. It is just a memory that i will never forget. Rory Goggin and i set out to sandbridge. We got there at about 600am.We were not the only ones there. By the time we got out and some what set up there was already 25-30 rods set against the railing at the end. For 3 hours i stayed away watching some of the best caster on the east coast stand in line to catch that elusive Red Drum. Well im not afraid to admit it but i was terrified to even go out to the end so i didnt. There were a few others that i knew out there and One in particular Digger.I believe it was a spot he caught for bait ,but rory asked me to go get it and put it in the cooler. I did. When i was done Digger was talking and Mike In2win and Pat ,little Steve and few others were there. Well Digger would not let up on me to Get my rod out at the end. I just didnt want to be out there i was petrified. I know it sounds stupid. So i believe it was Mike said whats the worst than can happen. Well then it happened a caster which i will let remain nameless had lets say a profesional overun of mamouth perportions. Digger slap my butt and said if you dont get the rod and get it out then he would do it for me. Well i stood in line and waited finally it came to me and it was my best cast to this date. The meaning of this isn't that i caught a drum it is that the experience i recieved that day and the smile on my face,the way i felt was incredible. That day just secured the fact that i will for as long as i can give back to those who don't know the knowledge i have gotten from these people. It keeps me going out insearch of that feeling.....Sorry it was long. Thanks to all who have helped me.


Catman and Rory,

I hope you and Rory forget where you were at and the folks that kicked you in the rear to get you started  

CATCHEMUP,

Mike

P.S.

My best memories every season involve spending time with good friends Capt. Pat,Capt. Kenny, Capt. Arch, Joe,Chuck, Nick, Mike Hayes, Chester,Mike Vaughn,Corky, Zing(Lee) Pow,Ralph,Doug and others that I only see during the Fall Drum run. 

Oh yeah, I guess managing to pick a fish here and there counts too.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I'd have to go with my first King Mackerel*

I was on a headboat with my father and they offered me a grouper rig instead of the regular double dropper bottom rig. only diffrence 50lb leader and fishfinder rig with larger hook and a nice chunk of mullet.the reel had been giving me problems because the freespool lever was jaming and whenever I'd get it the spool would start and stop so even with me thumbing it and slowly letting line out it would birdnest. most of them I got out my self. along with the birdnests the bait was helicoptering. so on the biggest birdsnest of the day I finally asked a guy to come over it takes him about 5-7 minutes and then he said youve got a fish. a good 7+ (I honestly don't remeber how long) minute fight later I landed my first king. He came in at over 2 feet probably about two and half. I've never had mackeral and I said they could do what they wanted with it. they gave it to the captain.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

EDIT...


my favorite moment of 05 was my buddy tim learning to throw a heaver in the ponds of richmond a hundred yards in two weeks then getting bowed up on a big drum at lip... his biggest fish ever! best moment of 2005, i got to get a buddy bowed up!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

best memory of the year, and one of the few good ones in a bad year, was helping brian, b3butner, catch a tarpon est at 130lb off Apache Pier this summer. Much like Sand Flea and his red drum, I tackled it in the surf before help came and we pulled it into the skinny water for pics and scale souvenirs.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19328&highlight=apache+tarpon


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

AKA, the great white shark


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

doing 14 hrs at the rock around the clock tourny with my son...we averaged 1 skate every 3hrs...and he did not once say "i'm cold" or "can we go home"...gotta love that...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> My favorite memory of 2005 is watching my buddy Justin land his first striper. Remember this thread?
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/sho...+handed+newbie
> Well, the kid picked up on the Slosh 30 without a hitch. He finally got his first striper - 37" - at the Lesner a few months ago. Seeing him land the biggest fish of his life was awesome. I just wish I could say I taught him everything he knows. I hope I got the pic of him with his fish on my disposable camera. I'll find out this week. And I'll post here if it's there.


Here's Justin with his fish.  
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1905/cat/500/ppuser/14103

And me with my little girl ... not long after she arrived. It looks like she was trying to nurse??? 
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1908/limit/recent


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

No doubt mine was catching my first Citation Red Drum with a little help with landing it from The Bucket! When we left his house that night and hopped in his truck he said it was going to be my night, and the man was right! Doubt I could have pulled it off without him in the dark and in the sand which was best of all staying away from the LIP crowds! 

Many other great moments as well fishing with the likes of Bucket, DB77, NS4D, Kibaro, NJ, Park03 and The Flea to name just a few!

No I can only hope '06 will be kind to all of us!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I thought I'd wait until 2005 was fully over before replying to this thread. The year was so full of "firsts" and "bests" for me I wasn't sure that it was over until yesterday morning when I woke up. 

2005 was the year in which I started fishing. I joined these forums in January. I started posting in March - and that was when the fun began. I had many great fishing moments after that, including: Almost catching my first fish as it dropped from the sky while I was driving down Mercury Blvd.; Catching my first fish (a flounder) with Jake Ace's skillful scooping saving the day for me! (I think he wanted me to land my first one and get rid of that skunk more than anyone!); Catching my first "keeper" flounder (once again while fishing with Jake Ace - and finally casting WHAT he told me to cast WHERE he told me to cast it!) and promptly having it tagged and released; Catching my first Bluefish; Hooking up with a "big brown log" (my wife's term for cobia, I guess) and getting it to turn only to lose it a few seconds later, but damn does that get your heart racing; Catching my first shark (4 1/2 feet long) on Seagull Pier and having Catman32 prouder of me than if he'd invented me; Catching my first striper at the P.S.Y.C.O. meeting in September (would have been a keeper a few days later) and kissing it goodbye as I released it into the surf; Casting from the end of LIP with Catman32 amongst some of the "legends" of this board, learng some how to fish for Red Drum; Watching Freddrum jump for joy and shout out "I got Rory casting not only straight but 100 yards!" at the P.S.Y.C.O. meeting in November, where he'd done just that; Fishing the "Rock-around-the-clock" tourney and being there to watch the winning fish get landed (with my pier net - and now I know why guys lend out their pier nets, btw); and many more moments come to me the longer I think on it. 

But, to get to the point. My all time Favorite fishing moment for 2005 would have to be when I'd gone out and caught my second keeper striper (fishing by myself) and then delivered it still "kicking fresh" to my Mentor, Advisor for his dinner, repaying him in some small way for the fish he'd given me when I'd gone over to his house in March to meet him and go over tackle and snelling hooks and such. He sent me home in the spring with some fish from his freezer and an even greater desire to learn to catch them, and it felt so good and I was so proud to be able to return in the fall with fresh fish and be able to show him that I'd learned (some at least) how to catch them.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

*2005 Memories*

I guess my favorite memory of 2005 were not about fishing so much as about the people I have come to know during the year.
To start the year, I met Rory when he asked for someone to help him learn the art of salt water fishing. I applied for the position  and found a dedicated fisherman and close friend [ya can't beat that!].
Rory and I finally started fishing Willoughby pier in late March where we met Catman32 who was bragging about his long distance casting with a catfish rod [he needed some teaching too]. Rory started a fishing friendship with Vadim [aka skatekiller]. I now consider both Catman32 and Skatekiller good friends. Through these guys and a post on P&S, sometime in April we started a small [7 people] nameless club. I watched this club grow from those 7 people to over 30 active members in the PSYCO's and many more friends to add to my list.
As most of you know, I enjoy watching as much as fishing. I even share my expertise, usually in the form of smart a$$ remarks. I have watched Rory and Catman go from novice casters to very good. I have watched and helped several people grow from pan fishing to catching the "Big Stuff". I have watched so many people grow in the sport and am proud to have had a small part in their success.
In short, my best memories of 2005 are not about catching fish; but, about the friends I've made and the good times we have had during the whole year. Thanks to all who made it that way.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I've got two*

The first was during the Trophy season. I was supposedly still in recovery from a nasty knee reconstruct. I just couldn't take it anymore and snuck out to SPSP. The only guy on the beach (me) with a cane a pole and a bag of bloods. Well I hooked into a goodun fought him up to the shore, and let a wave throw him up on the beach. You guys know how it is when you get that falling tide and there is a sand ledge? Well thats what I had on my hands. And to top it all off, while I'm standing there holding the line tight and big momma is flopping around, the hook breaks off. I did a controlled fall on my butt and then layed on my side. Can any of you guys picture me rolling my big azz down the sand (I can't bend my leg) yelping every time I hit my bad knee and sticking my rod through mommas gill and out through her mouth. I thank God I was able to stand back up with the big girl and my rod in one hand and my cane in the other. I limped back to the car, went home filleted the fish, washed my clothes, grabbed an ice-pack and acted like nothing happened. It aint quite heroic like diving into the surf like the Flea but hey I was good to go 

The second was catching my first keeper at The Narrows. I was out there almost every day, After that it was all gravy.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Guess I have another one to add...

As ive posted in a few other threads...finally puttin some faces to names from people that have helped get started in the hunt for stripers, and hopefully drum or cobes...Didnt catch nuthin but a doggie but it was like nuthin else bein out there on the beach north side of OI and bein able to see every star in the sky while BSin with Shooter, Cdog and Sandflea...Meetin Rob down at HJ and talkin to him...first class great group of guys and really nice. Shooter ifn youre on here, Im gettin ready to call ya...Got a question for ya.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Dues do pay off ...*

and given his time in, the assist on Dixie's big drum from the beach was the catch highlight of 2005 for me. I had some seemingly very brief catchin' moments throughout the year including the honorable mention OI striper (which was hard core like you Jeff). However, none of which measure up to Steve's citation red  

Fishin wise in `05, the time I spent fishing w/my girls especially when Daddie's girl landed a good size ray on lite tackle (a push button job w/like 8lb test) at the LIP and more recently the thrill my Baby Bird had on seagull w/some fiesty eels  Both chip off the ol'Sea Creature Feltner block  

For 2006, I'll keep workin' my girls to actually fish from the beach versus playing in the sand & water at Back Bay, I'm figurin' it's gonna be another good long summer  

So go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Don't really have a favorite moment of 2005. Did break a PB for tog from shore, 6 1/2lbs from IRI. Caught a lot of tog this year, didn't have a great year for stripers, only a few keepers for me this year, maybe 8-10 keepers. Fished a lot in the fall, not too much before that. Didn't get to see many P&S guys this year, will change that this year. Made a few new friends. Only fished the chesapeake bay once or twice the whole year with not much to show for it. Overall still a decent year.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Jose and I (ryan)*

Jose's got his first drum ever, 49 inches. My first over 40, (47 inches). I also got my first cobia from the beach as well....What a blast.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

my son is a PSYCO...JUST LIKE HIS DAD...thanks guys and gals...


----------



## lurch1281 (Mar 1, 2005)

rattler said:


> doing 14 hrs at the rock around the clock tourny with my son...we averaged 1 skate every 3hrs...and he did not once say "i'm cold" or "can we go home"...gotta love that...


i think it was your idea to head home so early. 

anyways, to the point. my favorite fishin memory of '05 was every time i went fishin with my dad. i've always thought he 'knew everything' but, what kid doesn't think that of his dad. i learned a lot of valuable information this year. another highlight was meeting the PSYCOs. i wish i could have gotten started a little earlier in the year with the rest of y'all but, as they say 'there's always next year'


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Ya*

gotta change that 


> *Organizations:*
> none yet, hopefully a psyco soon


----------

